# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o efeito do uso de antibioticos nas bactérias benéficas ?

## João Magano

Outras questões:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Por experiência há uns anitos a trás (noutro século  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: )as bactérias issenciais ao equilibrio do àqua (sejam aeróbicas ou anaeróbicas...sofrem uma redução acima de 90%),pelo que de todo...só em casos extremos se deve usar no àqua principal.
Fiquem bem  :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------

